# Opinions on Army List Layout



## Jezlad

I've been following the armylist section recently and wondered if you guys would prefer a different system?

What we've been discussing is a different layout. We have a good level of threads within the forum now so maybe this warrants splitting it into specific army subforums?

I think the current army list area is looking untidy, threads are being lost quickly and not getting the exposure they deserve from the "experienced" guys that really understand each specific army.

The diagram below is roughly how it will look if we go ahead.

________________________________________________

*40k Army Lists* 
Post your Warhammer 40k armies here.

*







Chaos Space Marines___







Space Marines*
*







[/COLOR]Imperial Guard____







Tau Empire*
*







Dark Eldar____________







Tyranids*
*







[/COLOR]Witch Hunters*

_________________________________________________

The staff are pretty divided right now, some think it's a good idea, others don't.

What do you say?


----------



## Zeldrin

I think it is a winner. Would you further subdivide space marines and chaos into their chapters within the space marine subforum? A subdivide within a subdivide may be a little extreme but I imagine space marines get more traffic than most and the problem may just shift into the subfrums if you don't sub divide again. Just a thought to augment an already solid idea.

Zeldrin


----------



## Imperial Dragon

this is good idea i say give it a try, and i like the idea what Zeldrin said with the Space marine chapter being broken up more.

i see the only problem with this is, you will most of the time only go into your favourite army and not really look at other peoples lists and what not, but i still say yes.


----------



## Jezlad

The subforums will only go one deep. There aren't enough threads and posts to go any further.


----------



## Red Orc

I agree on the whole, sub-forums sound ideal, though I also think a single SM sub-forum would get messy again pretty quickly.

The obvious answer is one Codex, one Forum, rather than trying to do it by Chapters I think. Have Salamanders and White Scars and Home-Made included with UMs and Fists, but with BA, SW etc in different forums. After all, the codex 'is' the list really, and people building lists from a particular codex are gonna share certain concerns, problems etc.

It also means that unecessary info is kept to a minimum - if you don't play DA, you don't have to trawl past endless Deathwing posts.

It would be easy enough to update if GW decides to change things around, I would think. I know you've included Daemons as a seperate army, but should they release a codex for another army-type that doesn't yet exist, I assume it wouldn't be a problem to add another sub-forum, or even fold one back in if they (I don't know) drop Space Wolves for instance (sorry Firewolf if you're reading this... divvent tek me ears!)

Also, it might make people think a bit more about the info they're giving. Sometimes SM players don't post the Codex they're using... there you are giving them advice based on Codex: SM and it turns out they're using BA.

Don't know how much extra work it would all be from y'all on the Mod Squad, but certainly from a user point of view, that looks to me like the best answer.

Hope this helps in your decision-making...










Edit: you posted while I was typing; I want to make clear I'm not advocating a SM sub-forum with SM, SW, BA, DA, BT sub-sub-forums, just 5 sub-forums for the 5 SM codices. I realise that BT and SW don't get that many posts, but even so, I think the 1 codex, 1 forum formula is the best, from our point of view at least.


----------



## Someguy

Sounds good. I bet the mods will be busy putting people's lists in to the right place though


----------



## asianavatar

I don't think splitting the threads up by army is going to work. The problem with this is that the majority of army list posts seem to be space marines (chaos and imperial). I took a quick scan through the first 5 pages and found maybe 2 or 3 eldar threads, 3 WH/DH threads, I think 2 tyranids threads, etc etc. If you break it up by army, the Space Marines are chaos are going to look just as messy and the other army sections will be pretty empty. I think something in between complete separation might work. How about?

Space Marine
Space Marine: DA, BA, BT (SM that don't use the space marine codex)
The Inquisition (Witchhunter/Demonhunters)
Imperial Guard
Chaos Space Marines
Chaos Demons
Xenos 

*maybe but the Imperial Guard and Inquisition together under the Imperium


----------



## Jezlad

I think having them seperate will help stimulate more list submissions...


----------



## solitaire

This idea sounds great, I really like it though I would suggest having an extra section where all new threads get automatically sent incase someone plays half a dozen armies and can't be bothered to look at each individually.


----------



## Jezlad

That isn't possible Solitaire. I see what you mean though, that would be awesome. Especially if they were moved automatically by the script after a week or two.


----------



## Pickle

Winner, it would so much easier.


----------



## Katie Drake

I'm personally in favor of leaving the Army List section as it is for the time being, mainly because only the Marines and Chaos would have enough traffic to warrant their own sections. The other sections would be slow and empty-looking, which may discourage people from posting there. New members may join and say, "Well, the Tau (for example) section of this site is slow. I'll go to Tau Online," or something along those lines.


----------



## Jezlad

Quite a definative vote then.

Clearly this is the way we should be laying out the armylist section.

What i'd like to know though are your opinions on what the main armylist forum woul dbe used for?

An obvious choice would be Hybrid lists, doubles lists etc. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Vaz

I like the idea of a one army, one codex outlook. It seems like that is the best way to go about things. Plus, once the nex codices come out, there can be a sort of general tips.

For chaos/daemons though, would it be better to mix it so that it's Tzeentch CSM/Khorne CSM etc, as their is a wide variety, and being one of the seemingly more popular armies out there, could get clogged rapidly? Either way, changing seems a suitable enough layout as Jezlad suggested.


----------



## Jezlad

We don't have the traffic to justify one subforum for each codex.

The key to sucess is building it up slowly, splitting it down when the post levels are high enough to warrant it. No one wants to visit 40 forums with 5 posts in each.

Eventually we'll look at splitting deeper, for the time being though it'll be split identically to the example with dropdowns to distinguish different marine chapters etc.

I'm not sure what the main army list forum will be used for though.


----------



## Silb

Jezlad said:


> I'm not sure what the main army list forum will be used for though.


How about apocalypse armies? 

Also, where would marines or imperial guard w/ daemonhunter or witchunter allies go?


----------



## solitaire

I've been thinking and think it will be best to start off with it in less groups like Asianavatar said but like this:
Space Marines
Other Imperial Armies
Chaos Space Marines
Daemons
Xenos
Hybrid

And then split it up further from there. Saying that I will be pleased whatever you do.


----------



## Smiler

brilliant idea would save alot of scrolling through looking for certain armies


----------



## Jezlad

jezlad said:


> Eventually we'll look at splitting deeper, *for the time being though it'll be split identically to the example* with dropdowns to distinguish different marine chapters etc.


Ok, now we've clarified this we can stop getting sidetracked :wink:

Apocalypse armies is good. Armies with Witch Hunter allies etc will still go in the subforum of the main army.


----------



## Jezlad

The poll has now been closed and the changes made.

Thanks for voting!


----------



## jigplums

wow i'm so shocked, i hate the new layout and have never liked subdivided forums. looks like i'm in the minority though


----------

